# Help: I’m Looking for a Word



## Outré (Nov 8, 2021)

Not having any luck on google, possibly someone here knows.

Mortal and Immortal are variations under what category?

for example

species: cat, dog, fox, wolf
genre: rap, rock, goth

?????: mortal, immortal

I need to fill in the ?
seems like I’ve heard such a word before.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 8, 2021)

.....Age? 
_*shrugs*_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 9, 2021)

Wouldn't it be mortality?

Mortality: Mortal
Mortality: Immortal
Mortality: Eternal

Or I guess alternatively people often use Age and write "Immortal" and the number they may be apperance wise.


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> .....Age?
> _*shrugs*_


I might have to use that if I can’t figure it out. Where is the all knowing AI genie when you need them.


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Wouldn't it be mortality?
> 
> Mortality: Mortal
> Mortality: Immortal
> ...


Yeah maybe, I kinda like that


----------



## Outré (Nov 9, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Wouldn't it be mortality?
> 
> Mortality: Mortal
> Mortality: Immortal
> ...


Yes that is correct. Thank you


----------

